# Best bank in German?



## satka (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi, I just moved to Berlin and am wondering which bank I should use? Specifically which one has the lowest fees? There are just so many and the information is so complicated (and in German!). 

I won't be receiving any wages or keeping any large amounts of money in it so I just need a basic account with little or no fee to keep open. Any idea?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

If you can handle the rather long sign-up process, and don't mind the bank not having any real branches, I found ING-DiBa to be very good. The basic account is free, no charges if you use the "Visa" card to make cash withdrawals, an excellent online interface and good customer service on the phone. No idea if they will serve you in any language but German, though.


----------



## satka (Dec 1, 2014)

How long is a long sign up? Is there no banks that offer free accounts that can be made in the same day?


----------



## Phoenix Warriors (Nov 13, 2014)

Well actually no banks provide free account in a day even if you go in person. Typically opening a free account can take anywhere from 3 days to a week. You can check out Deutsche Bank they may help with opening an account in a day but the problem is that it will be a paid account.

If you want, I could recommend some banks where you can do everything online and need not go to the bank itself.


----------



## satka (Dec 1, 2014)

Can I use a free account to register mobile phone and internet contracts? If so which ones are the fastest to set up?


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

I am with comdirect and very happy. It's free with a free Visa card and I never had a problem. You can open it online, the go to a post office for the Postident, and you will receive everything per mail.


----------



## satka (Dec 1, 2014)

vronchen said:


> I am with comdirect and very happy. It's free with a free Visa card and I never had a problem. You can open it online, the go to a post office for the Postident, and you will receive everything per mail.


Hi, thanks. How long did it take you to make the account? Also is there any requirements? I don't need a credit card but I assume I would need to have a job to make one no? I jut graduated in my own country and am here to start a masters next year, so basically I am a random unemployed foreigner from a non eu country...


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

satka said:


> Hi, thanks. How long did it take you to make the account? Also is there any requirements? I don't need a credit card but I assume I would need to have a job to make one no? I jut graduated in my own country and am here to start a masters next year, so basically I am a random unemployed foreigner from a non eu country...


You are not a random unemployed foreigner, you are an international student.

Students shouldn't have too much of a problem opening a bank account. 

The number one document they will want to see is a valid residence permit. Also your Meldebescheinigung (registration of address) and passport.

They may ask for additional documents depending on their internal processes and your personal circumstances.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

ALKB said:


> The number one document they will want to see is a valid residence permit. Also your Meldebescheinigung (registration of address) and passport.


Depends on the bank, I'm sure but I've never had to show a residence permit when opening an account. Only the Meldebescheinigung for the address, and the passport for ID.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

The online banks are great, but typically it takes a week or two for the whole thing to be up and running. You apply online then they send you a bunch of forms then you send them back plus go to the post office to have your ID validated. However, getting a normal bank account isn't instant either, it can take bloody forever for them to mail you the bank card and PIN (though possibly you have the account number sooner, if that is a priority for you). You could always get a regular account first then switch to save on the fees.

You can also use pay-as-you-go phone and mobile internet, which might be a good option for the first months - no need to lock into a contract immediately.


----------

